# Upgraded to latest version of forum software



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

*Photo Album Bugs*

Thanks for your patience. APC is back online and running the latest stable version of our forum software.

Some important changes to take note of:

1. Our look: As you may have noticed, our look (skin) has changed to the forum software default. This is because our old skin doesn't work with the new software version. We will be making changes to our look shortly so stay tuned.

2. Hard refresh: Please do a hard refresh by clicking Control + F5 for you PC users. Not sure how to do it in a Mac.

3. Features: Most of the features you've grown accustomed to will be coming back shortly. We are in the process of upgrading them to the latest forum version.

4. Report bugs: Please report any bugs you run into.

Thanks.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

*Man I was Getting The Shakes*

Don't it always seem to go........?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

Just for fun, if you're a World of Warcraft fan, you may want to change the default skin.

Forum index page, lower bottom Skin select drop down box.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just for fun, if you're a World of Warcraft fan, you may want to change the default skin.
> 
> Forum index page, lower bottom Skin select drop down box.


That is so cool.....my brother would love it!!!

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hahaha, a little exotic there!


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok. Work good


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

imatrout said:


> Don't it always seem to go........?


That you don't know what you've lost till it's gone
They paved paradise, and put up a parking lot.

Just had to complete the verse, good Joni Mitchell song

Bill


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Joni Mtchell? who the hecks that? Didn`t the Counting Crows write that?

***kidding, kidding****


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I'm glad they haven't paved over APC!:supz: 

Bill


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

chubasco said:


> That you don't know what you've lost till it's gone
> They paved paradise, and put up a parking lot.
> 
> Just had to complete the verse, good Joni Mitchell song
> ...


Gee, thanks... Now I'm going to have that song stuck in my head for hours.........   The Joni Mitchell version, of course...


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

JanS said:


> Gee, thanks... Now I'm going to have that song stuck in my head for hours.........   The Joni Mitchell version, of course...


You think that's bad, I had to go back in my CD vault and play the song!:rock:

Bill


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bug*

Hi Art,

If you select WOW as the skin, the link for the home page disappears (noticed it on the main forum page)


----------

